# any GPU3 news lately?



## DriedFrogPills (Mar 25, 2010)

just wondering if anyone has heard anything of late of where GPU3 is up to?  Mosst importantly how far away is it?


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 25, 2010)

last thing i heard was the ati side of it was getting delayed


----------



## SoulTribunal (Mar 26, 2010)

http://folding.typepad.com/news/2010/01/some-more-details-on-the-gpu3-core-regarding-opencl.html

Don't know if thats what your Looking for or not but the timeline is off for stanford. Hopefully though we'll see more soon.

ST


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't go holding your breath from what i've seen and read it looks like an April maybe release for NV cards to be followed by a release for ATI at a later date so pretty much take a guess because thats what everyone else is doing right now


----------

